
Has P vs. NP been solved yet? - rvern
http://haspvsnpbeensolved.com/
======
rvern
Context:

\-
[https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3409](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3409)
(second half)

\-
[https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3427](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3427)

\-
[https://github.com/adamchalmers/pvsnp/blob/master/Main.elm](https://github.com/adamchalmers/pvsnp/blob/master/Main.elm)

